# Any Other Mustang Enthusiasts Out There?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeppers, I've had 2. The first I got was a 3 year old stud that had been adopted by some other folks and then basically abandoned when they realized that he was, in fact, _wild_.

I got him home, got him gelded, and started riding him. Now, he's my main guy for whatever I need whether it's carrying the flag in the local parade, pushing cattle across the prairie, or dragging a 1000 pound mad momma cow into a trailer.


















The other had been adopted as a yearling by a friend of my Dads. When he was 3, she sent him off for training and got him back 30 days later with the label "untrainable" LOL. Well, I brought him home for $125 (she only wanted her adoption fee back) when he was 4 and he ended up turned out until he was 5 because I was living away from home and didn't have time to work with him. Well, I finally had the time, caught him up and started riding him. He went to a new home last fall and the girl that got him is extremely happy with him.

His 3rd ride, I think. Just before tossing him in the trailer and taking him through our cattle.









And with his new owner


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

My boy Arrow is a mustang, and he's made me fall in love with the breed! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Very cool. They sure can be a versatile breed. And the majority of the ones I've worked with have been sure footed, and very hardy.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

BTW, TristaJean, Do you have any pics of your mustang?


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Yep!  
Here's some!
(Oh and he's a mustang from the Navajo nations, not a BLM mustang so that's why he has the bar N brand and hip brand)


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice. What kind of riding do you mainly do with your's?


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

He does it all! He goes English and western, but I mainly do trail riding and gaming on him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey, I thought I would share a few pics of one of my mustangs, but I don't know how to put pics on. Could I get anyone to walk me through it?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are a couple of ways. The first way is to attach them directly from your computer hard drive. When you hit either the "Post Reply" button just below the most recent post or the "Go Advanced" button below the quick reply box, you will get to a reply page. Among the options on the reply box is an icon that looks like a little paperclip. If you click on that, it will let you select files from your computer to attach to the post.

Or, you can do like many of us do and upload your picture to another site like Photobucket, Flickr, etc. Then, you can just copy and paste them into your post.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

*A Few Pictures Of My Mustang, Bravo And I*


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure why the last one is tiny, but thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Quite a few years ago I adopted two. One that I really wanted - nice size for me - and his buddy that came with him for an extra $25. Unfortunately I lost Dante after a couple months to colic and I eventually sold his buddy after a couple years when it became obvious he would never grow big or stocky enough for me to be comfortable on him. 

Here is Dante from Wyoming:












Here is Bandit from pilot mountain NV:










Now I'm trying again but this time my mustang is at a TIP trainers. His name is Guinness and from the Black Rock West HMA. He is a 3 year old and should be coming home in a few weeks.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I'm in love with Bravo. He's stunning and looks like such a nice ride .

Cat, you know I'm still loving me some Guinness and I can't wait 'til you get him home.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Cat, Your new horse looks to be nicely built. Congratulations on him coming home. I look forward to hearing updates from you about him.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Smrobs, Thank you for your very sweet compliment about Bravo. He has been a very good horse. And in fact, I'm performing a rodeo half time show on him tonight.


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Everyone, 

Thought I would share a cool trick that I did, with one of my mustangs on here.

Nolan Leach - Big Loop - YouTube


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the place i have my horses currently has two mustangs and four burros from the BLM. they're all great animals and each is unique for sure. the mustangs aren't currently saddle broke so that's a project in itself. 

i've picked out a mare i want to adopt but she has a colt at her side currently. i have no interest in the colt so i have to wait until he's weaned to adopt her. we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I adopted my boy last October. I've gentled him and more or less completed all of his primary ground work, but he's been enjoying being out on the pasture this summer while he continues to grow and I recover from foot surgery (he's just 2 yrs old right now). His name is Aurelio, he was gathered from the Kiger herd management area.

Without further ado, my wild child:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That Wild Child is all legs!

And, I , too, think Bravo is yummy!


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice head, and calm looking eyes. Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> That Wild Child is all legs!
> 
> And, I , too, think Bravo is yummy!


Those lanky legs are actually a big part of why we chose this particular wild child from among the bunch. Most of the horses from Aurelio's herd average the mid 14 hand range; in our ideal world, we like a horse that's about 15.0-15.2 hh. Most of the yearling colts were about 13 hands, but among the ones we liked best Aurelio appeared to be the most "leggy"... so he's the guy we went for.

So far so good. When he was rounded up, he was estimated to be around 13.1 hh. Now as a 2 yr old, he's roughly 14.1 hh -- I think the odds are fair that he'll make it to 15.0 hh at least. Even if he is a smidge under, I'll be perfectly and blissfully happy with him, of this I am certain. 

There's more to the story of how we chose him, but I'm trying to keep it brief so you don't wind up reading an essay. :wink:


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Just for fun, I thought I'd toss in the picture we had of him in the catalog when we adopted him.










This is all that we had to go on. I guess you could say he was quite the impulsive gamble... but it's all paid off better than could have ever been hoped for so far. ^_^


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Each of my daughters trained two a piece. We got them as three time losers (BLM has a fancier term for that program). They were all about 7 years old, gelded, and made nice kids horses.

They weren't big enough for ranch work, and being that we bought them outright, the kids were able to sell them and use the money for school clothes and extracurricular events. All went to homes with kids who told us they were fine.

They didn't seem any different than any other range bred 3 or 4 year olds that we've had. Just decent little horses.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

B'DAW I love them all. I knew a trainer that is a TIP trainer and has trained horses in the Extreme Mustang Makeover. She's fantastic. Her main horse is a big beautiful black gelding that she can do just about anything on. She has others too that I've drooled over.

I owned one mustang. I didn't adopt her from the BLM, I bought her from a couple that had "rescued" her in Ohio... she somehow managed to go from the Bakersfield, CA auction to Ohio, then ended up in KY. She taught me a lot. She taught me to believe in the horse and be confident. She scared me a few times on the ground before I rode her, but I felt she was ready and got on and she was fantastic. Someone else initially started her but it had been a while before I bought her... her previous owners never rode her. She needed some work but once I gained her trust she caught onto things very, very quickly. She was terrified of the saddle. I ended up selling her back to her original owners because she was too small for me and I wanted a larger horse. They were ecstatic to get her back. I sometimes wish I hadn't but everything happens for a reason. I just got this photo from the owners the other day. She is doin just fine  I may not have her, but I have her memory and all the wonderful lessons she taught me.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

mustangnolan said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Thought I would share a cool trick that I did, with one of my mustangs on here.
> 
> Nolan Leach - Big Loop - YouTube


WOW is all I have to say!


----------

